# Pro Source....



## E Meola (Jan 22, 2010)

I know I am a little fish in a big sea (7k in purchases in the last month including the one on the table now), but that is besides the point.

The last order with PS not a great experience and wondered if this is a common problem or is it just my rep. Rep was supposed to call my customer and get them to purchase the tile (tile/grout already picked out) and get their cc and charge them. Three days later I go to pick up materials and nothing had been purchased so I bought it and picked it up to start the job that day. net time loss 4 hours

Current customer has tried to call and left a message. I called rep, said she had not talked to the customer. I called customer she informed me she called and left a message on rep's voice mail and received no call back....this is a $4988.00 invoice for materials only. Do they not want the sales? net time loss 2 days now and counting





Eric


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:notworthy:notworthy


yeah same issue with my PS here. I would rather sell used tampons than deal with them:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I just picked up my last order from them 3 weeks ago...no more.
I've had some upset customers with their attitudes and lowsy ordering system. They are a joke!!!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've used them once, and paid their membership fee for that job. I loathe companies that hound and email me to death with their special offer of the hour.

My membership has since expired and I will avoid them for that very reason.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all sales BS, but no technical support... I get their mailers on sales for crappy carpet, smh


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> :notworthy:notworthy
> 
> 
> yeah same issue with my PS here. I would rather sell used tampons than deal with them:laughing::laughing:


Dan, you have such a way with words. Never ceases to amuze me. :notworthy


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Each store is privately owned as they are a franchise. My experience with them at the Chesapeake, VA store was great as is my dealings with the Vero Beach, and Melbourne, FL stores. I have heard horror stories from other people though. I've been lucky I guess.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

katoman said:


> Dan, you have such a way with words. Never ceases to amuze me. :notworthy


rememebr i am metally challeneged or whatever ya said:whistling


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

The Pro Source up here is the same. Lousy customer service. 

Hey Opie...check your PM's!


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmmm....never heard of Pro Source, but I see we have 3 in our state. 

Hey Craig, good to see you over here.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Mike :thumbsup:

Nice little change of pace round here! Light and airy if you know what i mean.:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I deal with them on a limited basis but have a great contact there and everything to date has been good. Actually have had some leads out of there.


----------



## Ed4x4 (Nov 24, 2009)

I see you're up in Tulsa. Im in OKC. The one we have down here is decent. I dont do much dealings with them, but I have given them as an option for some of my clients when they're choosing tile. Rarely sell tile jobs through them, but I have sold a few wood/laminate jobs. Not much of an issue so far. I try to do most of my tile dealings through Master Tile.

I just give them as a reference to my customers. A majority of mine always ask for several different showrooms, so thats just one that I give. But honestly, I've only ran a couple grand through them so take it for whats its worth.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Tried them once, and only once. They ordered wrong laminate, then tried to blame my customer when it was all in writing. Then about a year and a half later they send past due noticed saying if i don't pay membership dues, they are taking me to court for collection.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

goneelkn said:


> Tried them once, and only once. They ordered wrong laminate, then tried to blame my customer when it was all in writing. Then about a year and a half later they send past due noticed saying if i don't pay membership dues, they are taking me to court for collection.


They probably do that because as soon as you open an account there, they think that they own you... if you are going to shop there then they feel you should not be allowed to go to Dal or other companies that they buy from


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Being a manager at Prosource in my area is the kiss of death. They have had a new manager a year and no they aren't promoted. 

I don't think they know what "customer service" means. On a scale of 1 to 10, they are -2.


----------

